# What is this purple wild flower in KS?



## jwhiteker (Apr 1, 2013)

Do any of you know what this plant is? It is growing wild all around my bee yard and I just wondered if it was beneficial to my bees. I haven't actually seen them working it, but strangely, they also haven't been working the honeysuckle that's 50 ft. from their hive. Anyway, I was just curious. I'm terrible at identifying plants and flowers.

- John


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

It is some kindof Lupine.
Dave


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Definitely wild blue indigo. John


----------



## Bdeaner (May 26, 2011)

http://www.wildflower.org/plants/result.php?id_plant=BAAU


----------

